# ?Re CO2



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

I have 3 29-33g plantedand 2 20g and a 15-10and a fluval edge and was wondering because i have no idea can i split a larger co2 system into all my tanks?????? any info would be great.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I would also love to know if this is possible.... &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup. If they (the tanks) are in close proximity to each other that would be ideal. Get a Co2 splitter aka Co2 manifold or 2-way/3-way valve.

Bamboo is selling one of these. Just make sure it fits the regulator that you are using.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Great thanks loads looks like I have some shopping to do


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

No prob. They make 6-way manifolds/splitters but I don't know if they make 7.

Here's an example: 6 way Brass CO2 splitter - Regulator Solenoid Diffuser | eBay


----------

